# H: Space Marine Army, W: $$$



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

this is my entire marine army up for sale

price is $210+S&H

Captain with Terminator armor and Power Sword and Storm Bolter
Captain with Plasma Pistol and Power Fist
Command Squad with Banner bearer, company champion, Apothecarey, Marine with Meltagun and marine with Bolter


SPACE MARINE TACTICAL SQUADS

*Squad 1:*
1 Sergeant with Chainsword and Bolt pistol
7 Marines with Bolters
1 Marine with Plasma Gun
1 Marine with Missile Launcher

*Squad 2:*
Sergeant with Chainsword and Bolt Pistol
7 Marines with Bolters
1 Marine with Plasma Gun
1 Marine with Missile Launcher

*Leftover Marines:*
4 Marines with Bolters
1 Marine with Flamer
1 Marine with Autocannon


SPACE MARINE TERMINATOR SQUADS

*Squad 1:*
1 Sergeant with Storm Bolter and Power Sword
4 Terminators with Storm Bolters and Chainfists
1 Marine with Assault Cannon

*Squad 2:*
1 Sergeant with Storm Bolter and Power Sword
3Terminators with Storm Bolters and Chainfists
1 Marine with Assault Cannon
1 Marine with Cyclone Missile Launcher

*Squad 3:*
1 Sergeant with Lightning Claws
4 Terminators with Lightning Claws



SPACE MARINE DREADNOUGHTS

1 Dreadnought with Twin-Linked Heavy Bolter and DCW
1 Dreadnought with Twin-Linked Autocannon DCW


Spare Multi Melta thrown into lot too(Dreadnought weapon)


questions or want pics? ask.

will not split up army, all or nothing.


----------

